# where to get lining scan done in London?



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Girls,

Can anyone help with where to get a lining scan done in London? I've called the brith company but they insist I have a full gyne exam with them first at £180 as I've not been to them before! I was wondering if there is anywhere else I could avoid paying such a huge amount!

Thanks

Hope


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have heard this with the Birth Comp before but I went there had with Dr Gibbs- lining scan £70 and then paid £10 extra for it on DVD.  I used to go to 92 Harley St under Mr Trew's sonographer I paid £195 a scan or £500 for an overseas package as I liked them and they knew me.

Ask some of the girls on the Single Girls thread as they have posted this q before.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks JJ have done as suggested


----------

